# Faculty & environment in rashid latif medical college,lahore



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys and girls who are students of rashid latif medical college,can u people please let me know and other students about the faculty and teaching in RLMC,how are the professors i mean average or good,teaching professionism and methadology,hostels and other stuff like this,any info regarding it 'll be much appreciated.....!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

It is a really good college. One of my friends studies there. He just says that the hostel needs to improve. And the students there are weird. But that'll change this year I believe.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think they 'll be having good faculty because its just 2nd year of RLMC and very new in field,please more comments!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Does it matter if its 2nd year? And anyways you won't be seeing many comments about it because its really new.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Does it matter if its 2nd year? And anyways you won't be seeing many comments about it because its really new.


shaman i think so it does matter because there is no parallel to experience but i guess it wouldn't be bad and yeah may be there wouldn't be much comments but for my satisfaction i bother to post this thread and hopefully comments will be there.#happy

As compared to other medical colleges of lahore where it stands???
New institutions have faculty and management problems,does it also have.....?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

It does not stand on a high list as it will be below CMH, UoL,FMH and Sharif. Yes there are some problems regarding management.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> It does not stand on a high list as it will be below CMH, UoL,FMH and Sharif. Yes there are some problems regarding management.


shaman my marks are 844 in fsc,what do u suggest where i should apply and according to u where are my chances???

Regards!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You have good marks in Fsc so I think you shouldn't go to Rashid Latif as it is not recognized by PMDC but recognized by WHO. Nonetheless, I think you should apply to FMH, CMH, University of Lahore and Lahore Medical and Dental in private ones amd inshAllah you do the test well. You have a great chance to make it in.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

It is recognised by PMDC because it is written on their website and i think any college can't be recognised by WHO unless and untill it is recognised by any govt. body like PMDC in pak,yeah altough i don't have bad marks but not well enough also to compete well,hopefully Inshallah entry test 'll be better though not as much prep,yeah looking forward to apply for fmh or may may may be lmdc but i guess cmh demands way high grades than i have now,i am not intrested in uol don't know exact reason but i never heard of its good reputation,i shall also apply in imdc and others and then at the end 'll choose my destination.....'



shaman.adil said:


> You have good marks in Fsc so I think you shouldn't go to Rashid Latif as it is not recognized by PMDC but recognized by WHO. Nonetheless, I think you should apply to FMH, CMH, University of Lahore and Lahore Medical and Dental in private ones amd inshAllah you do the test well. You have a great chance to make it in.


thanks to get me little relief but.....:happy:


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

I heard university of Lahore sucks. Its not affiliated with UHS and also theres no hospital attached to it.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes uol is fazool bt it does has its hospital


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes uol is fazool and not affiliated with uhs like sheikh zayed,but it does has its hospital i don't remember the name


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Hows shaikh Khalifa bin Nahyan or w/e the name is?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Its nice college and more advantage is of hospital that is very outstanding...
But this thread is for rashid latif med college,so be relevent please...


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

wooop. easy there. Was just one question.
w/e


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

KainatT said:


> I heard university of Lahore sucks. Its not affiliated with UHS and also theres no hospital attached to it.



Nawaz Sharif Social Security is the main hospital with uol.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

KainatT said:


> wooop. easy there. Was just one question.
> w/e


i couldn't understand your short forms,sorry...!#sad


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Nawaz Sharif Social Security is the main hospital with uol.


DOes that mean UoL isnt bad?
Cuz I keep hearing that its not good at all :/


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

And and and whats the minimum aggregate score to get in Rashid Latif?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

It was pretty low last year. But I think it would be higher this time around. It will be selecting its 2nd batch so not much background info about it. I think UoL is good. It has a good hospital attached to it.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks a tonne.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

UOL is not good, why because, it's fee is somewhat more than 6 lakhs. And If you go see UHS website and check for the affiliated institutions. *Operating Illegally* is written right next to UOL. UOL has a campus about 30 minutes away from the city in some deserted place near Raiwind.

UOL got it's recognition with PMDC because of it's affiliation with UHS. And, when UHS cancelled it's affiliation with UOL, it is operating illegally with it's PMDC recognition. However, UHS has put up a case with PMDC to cancel UOL registration on basis of fraudulence. 

My advise, DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT UOL.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Secondly, FMH and CMH does not have their merit entirely off UHS aggregate.

They make their own merit by taking entry tests. I personally know people with aggregate of 65-68% getting into CMH and FMH by scoring well in their entry tests respectively. They got into MBBS program. However, BDS is slowly loosing it's merit and usually in all private medical colleges, the BDS merit ends at nearly 65%. You do have a bright chance there, seriously.

CMH and FMH merit is not reflective of UHS aggregate while Shalamar and Sharif are reflective of UHS aggregate. So, chances of a fluke are higher in CMH and FMH. And, if you know anyone there than they can even do the *trick* for you.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Good post! Thanks.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

About RLMC, only one thing to say. A biochemistry teacher (demonstrator) who was thrown by our college administration on charges of lack of discipline and torturing students last year, is working in RLMC now, as an Assistant Professor. 

*Imagine for yourself*


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

masterh said:


> About RLMC, only one thing to say. A biochemistry teacher (demonstrator) who was thrown by our college administration on charges of lack of discipline and torturing students last year, is working in RLMC now, as an Assistant Professor.
> 
> *Imagine for yourself*


in which college are you?


----------



## taha asad (Jul 9, 2013)

Kya ap mjhe rashid latif med clg k bare thori info de skte ho.yahn ki faculty ka experience kitna he teaching me?? Professors old hn ya young dr. Hn???? ..plz help me mera admission ho jaye ga INSHA ALLAH plz reply me soon....


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

taha asad said:


> Kya ap mjhe rashid latif med clg k bare thori info de skte ho.yahn ki faculty ka experience kitna he teaching me?? Professors old hn ya young dr. Hn???? ..plz help me mera admission ho jaye ga INSHA ALLAH plz reply me soon....


Eng.

Place is great,
TeAchers exceptional,
Ull find out about the environment.
And u know the location.


----------

